# Breakfast Cereals, Breakfast Foods and Secrets!



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2008)

Be careful of what you eat and read these articles. 
Sometimes you have just enough time for a bowl of cereal in the morning. Sometimes not even that so it's swing by the BK, McD's or Hardee's, 
http://health.yahoo.com/news/reuters/us_cereal_sugar.html


> However, the group noted that breakfast cereal can be a healthful meal and said adults and children alike who eat breakfast have better overall nutrition, fewer weight problems, and better cognitive performance throughout the day.


 In other words... put down the spoon and slide your chair away from the bowl of Sugar Smacks! 

Sometimes not even having time for that so it's swing by the BK, McD's or Hardee's, 
http://health.yahoo.com/experts/eatthis/13908/americas-worst-breakfast-foods/


> But just because breakfast is the most important meal of the day doesn&#8217;t grant you permission to go into a feeding frenzy. But that&#8217;s exactly what many of the country&#8217;s most popular breakfast joints are setting you up for, by peddling fatty scrambles, misguided muffins, and pancakes that look like manhole covers. These foods are loaded with unhealthy fats, added sugars, and refined carbohydrates, which catapult your blood sugar, sap your energy levels, and tell your body to store fat.


Then read on for secrets that your favorite restaurant DOESN'T want you to know.
http://health.yahoo.com/experts/eat...ou-to-know/;_ylt=ApfISq8svOF6jpuvyZ_jg.Pnj4t4


> For more restaurant industry secrets that will freak the weight right off of you, *check out these other dubious restaurant secrets that are being hidden from you*!
> And lose weight in record time by *staying away from the unhealthiest drinks in America*! They can be responsible for causing you to gain a few pounds of fat &#8212; a month!


I'm glad at least a couple of my favorites are healthy enough to eat... Cheerios, Honey Nut Cheerios (because I don't have to add sugar) and (ohboy!) Froot Loops! :uhyeah:
When I worked at McDonalds I usually just had a biscuit with sausage (they were stingy with the bacon) or sometimes just the "big breakfast" (not deluxe) and that was good. Thing is, for me, while these foods are notoriously fatty and sodium laden, my physical routine usually belied what harm those foods were doing to me... or maybe I was just kidding myself...  
Of the industry secrets I was disappointed with a few of them. You'd think that they'd start making their items a bit more healthier for their customers.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to eat breakfast... and I've been eating cold cereal, usually Honey Nut Cheerios, for years.  I saw this study earlier today in the newspaper, and it didn't particularly surprise me at all.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2008)

I usually buy breakfast at work... as I type this I am enjoying a typical breakfast of plain oatmeal, a bannannanna, (way too many N's) and a bottle of "Green Machine" from Naked Juice.  And Coffee.

Some mornings I have a muffin with my Oatmeal instead, but thats a treat rather than a staple.

Now, how I eat the rest of the day?  Ugh.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 5, 2008)

In America we are alwaus on the go a typical househols of four eats out 9-12 a week this includes Breakfast. lunch and dinner. It is said when we do not even have the time to cook.


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 5, 2008)

The more one eats at home, the more one is able to have appropriate whole foods in their diet minus all that sugar and additives. It's our modern "on the go" lifestyle that's sabotaging us, the restaurants are only further compounding an existing problem.

Our family adopted a rule that we will all go out to eat together only once a week on "family night" Thursdays. This saves us money as well as a lot of that carp you find in restaurant food. I am (barely, at times) able to get my kids to eat enough veggies by cooking and serving them at home -- if we went out 3 or 4 times a week for dinner, it is unlikely they would end up eating much, if any. Same with eating fruit with their breakfasts and lunches, how much fresh fruit is included in your typical McDonald's breakfast? And please don't tell me that their watered down orange juice is "fruit".

My other peeve with restaurants is the lack of whole grain offerings. Good for Papa Jon's on their whole wheat crust, we might try that this month. But that's a first time surprise for pizza in our area.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> The more one eats at home, the more one is able to have appropriate whole foods in their diet minus all that sugar and additives. It's our modern "on the go" lifestyle that's sabotaging us, the restaurants are only further compounding an existing problem.
> 
> Our family adopted a rule that we will all go out to eat together only once a week on "family night" Thursdays. This saves us money as well as a lot of that carp you find in restaurant food. I am (barely, at times) able to get my kids to eat enough veggies by cooking and serving them at home -- if we went out 3 or 4 times a week for dinner, it is unlikely they would end up eating much, if any. Same with eating fruit with their breakfasts and lunches, how much fresh fruit is included in your typical McDonald's breakfast? And please don't tell me that their watered down orange juice is "fruit".
> 
> My other peeve with restaurants is the lack of whole grain offerings. Good for Papa Jon's on their whole wheat crust, we might try that this month. But that's a first time surprise for pizza in our area.


Not only is the "on the go" style bad but in light of today's waning economy the ".99 cent" menu isn't helping either. Although I wonder... 


> This saves us money as well as a lot of that *carp* you find in restaurant food.


 which restaurants are serving carp?? :uhyeah:


----------



## Nolerama (Oct 5, 2008)

I went through a stint (and I need to go back to it) where I would "work" for my meal. That meant, if I ate out, there would be an equivalent work out- not really counting the calories burned, but instilling a habit of regular exercise, and not overeating.

I'm lazy about working out, so the other option was to cook at home, from scratch. You learn a lot about cooking good, healthy food and "work" for your meal by cooking for yourself. It was surprising as to how much money I saved by cooking at home.

Life is a little more busy now, but I hope to get my rhythm down and "work" for my meals again. It wasn't a calorie-counter; just a good lifestyle.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 5, 2008)

McDonalds here offers raw vegtables and fruit plus water for kids meals. In Europe and here salad bowls are the norm.
http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/pages/eatsmart/happymeal.html

Is this the same menu as you guys have or do we have different?


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 5, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> McDonalds here offers raw vegtables and fruit plus water for kids meals. In Europe and here salad bowls are the norm.
> http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/pages/eatsmart/happymeal.html
> 
> Is this the same menu as you guys have or do we have different?


 
 That menu is similar but not exactly the same.

Haha...



> Did you know?
> McDonald's cheeseburgers are made with 100% beef and include a tasty cheese slice.


 
As opposed to a rancid nappy ***-tasting cheese slice.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 5, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> That menu is similar but not exactly the same.
> 
> Haha...


 
I concur with the above that a few Micky D's have a healthy side... the one I worked at didn't but others do. 



Cryozombie said:


> As opposed to a rancid nappy ***-tasting cheese slice.


Wow, dunno if I've ever had a "nappy assed tasting cheese slice." But I've had one or two where the top slice had lost it's bright orange color in favor of a darker shade and getting to the stiffness of a cheap cardboard backing of a note pad... Gotten one of those on a bad day and picked it off my sandwich (with bite mark) and gotten the manager then tossed it on to their shirt (mayo/mustard side down) after showing it to them and seeing that they were dismayed at the condition of the cheese, saying I want another fresher sandwich. You just don't serve me that crap when I'm having a bad day that's all. sheesh whaddya want?


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2008)

The cheese slices here they use are quite pale (soft) and the same as the kids ( and adults) favourite, the Dairylea slice! The meat is good quality beef, they can't advertise 100% beef and not serve it here, against the law. 
All the McDs here and in Europe ( been to a few in different European cities) have the same menus, though in Europe you can buy beer.
The best McD is just outside St Tropez, go early evening and you can sit outside watching the sun go down, the hills are at the back of you, the sea in front. Sip your cold beer and eat very nice burgers with salad! the kids love it.
For the rest of the time eat French!


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> McDonalds here offers raw vegtables and fruit plus water for kids meals. In Europe and here salad bowls are the norm.
> http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/pages/eatsmart/happymeal.html
> 
> Is this the same menu as you guys have or do we have different?


 
I wasn't able to see on that link if there was any caramel dipping sauce included with the bags of apple slices; but that's the kind of thing we deal with in America. Sure, give 'em healthy options like fruit and then ruin it with loads of processed sugars. I'd really rather my kids had the fries.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> I wasn't able to see on that link if there was any caramel dipping sauce included with the bags of apple slices; but that's the kind of thing we deal with in America. Sure, give 'em healthy options like fruit and then ruin it with loads of processed sugars. I'd really rather my kids had the fries.


 
No, there's no sauce with it. Seen them in our local McDs. 
We do have a very nice Gurkha takeaway here too, lots of goat dishes and very good curries.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 6, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> We do have a very nice Gurkha takeaway here too, lots of goat dishes and very good curries.



LOL.  We need fast food places like that.  It would be a nice break from the burger/fries/tacos that we have.  Oh and the fast food Pizza joint we just got.  Walk in, pay 5 bucks, walk out with a pre-cooked Pizza.  No wait.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 6, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> LOL. We need fast food places like that. It would be a nice break from the burger/fries/tacos that we have. Oh and the fast food Pizza joint we just got. Walk in, pay 5 bucks, walk out with a pre-cooked Pizza. No wait.


 

Try this!
http://hidden-england.netfirms.com/gurkha_index.htm

You can substitute the chicken for goat of course!

We also have an Indian, a Chinese takeaway and a pizza and kebab place. takes a while to do the pizzas though, they are made from scratch. Of course we have beautiful fish and chip shops (the chippie)
Breakfast here can be cereals like Weetabix and Cocoa Pops but often is a bacon/egg/sausage sarnie. There's toast and marmalade or porridge as well as the 'full English'... egg, bacon, sausage,baked beans, tomato, black pudding, mushrooms, fried bread - all of it or any combination of. Washed down with a mug of tea!


----------



## teekin (Oct 7, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> No, there's no sauce with it. Seen them in our local McDs.
> *We do have a very nice Gurkha takeaway here too, lots of goat dishes and very good curries.*




Mmmmmm, goat curries. Every time someone has a pet goat I size it up for a roasting pan. A friend once caught me poking her pet goat to see how juicy it would be. Very.
lori


----------

